# Oatmeal Shampoo/Conditioner!



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I just got the order for the oatmeal shampoo/conditioner. As soon as it came in, i got it and gave Duke his oatmeal/Aloe bath and he's like a different dog all together!! 

He smells so nice and clean! His coat is awsome looking, and he's not chewing, nibbling, or licking on himself like he was ALREADY!! I just cant believe that it works like that!

Thanks alot to however recommended it! I really appriciate it alot!
Stacey


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

What brand ??


Powell


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: PowellWhat brand ??
> 
> 
> Powell


hi powell,
sorry it took a little time to get back with you. anyway the shampoo i dont think is really a brand (if there is i cant find it) but it is shampoo and then there is a conditioner with it, but i got it from pet meds. i ordered it online, and it was two bottles (shampoo/conditioner) for like 13 something. 

on the bottle it says Oatmean & Aloe Vera Shampoo, and then Oatmeal & Aloe Vera Conditioner. It also says Proven to help heal skin irritations faster.

also it says will not wash away frontline or advantage flea and tick treatments. 

I also got an infusor from them and added a little of that to it. it is called Oatmeal & Tea Tree Oil Infuser Veterinary Formula. It really helps also. 

I was really surprised with it, it helped so much! The best thing about it, was it was cheap! 

Hope you can find it.


----------

